# Hokko No Kamae/SPEAR



## Obi Wan Shinobi (Apr 20, 2011)

As one of the Defensive Tactics Instructors for the Sheriff's Office that I work for, I was sent to attend an Instructor's course for Tony Blauer's SPEAR system. I was kinda tickled by the fact that to me its nothing more than a modified Hokko No Kamae. Don't get me wrong the material taught it good for teaching something fast and simple to a law enforcement/military unit. But I felt that the system is nothing more that what I've been training with my Bujinkan instructors all along. We always practiced all our kamaes against surprise attacks. Hokko was always one that worked very well and I see that Mr. Blauer's concepts although a little more crude that what we've trained to do with Hokko is effective none the less.....lesson here is Budo is Budo. And nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey the Japanese warriors didn't stand in those poses to look cool, so yeah I agree with you.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 21, 2011)

Himura Kenshin said:


> Hey the Japanese warriors didn't stand in those poses to look cool, so yeah I agree with you.



Damn, I'm doin it wrong.

LOL


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 23, 2011)

Obi Wan Shinobi said:


> As one of the Defensive Tactics Instructors for the Sheriff's Office that I work for, I was sent to attend an Instructor's course for Tony Blauer's SPEAR system. I was kinda tickled by the fact that to me its nothing more than a modified Hokko No Kamae. Don't get me wrong the material taught it good for teaching something fast and simple to a law enforcement/military unit. But I felt that the system is nothing more that what I've been training with my Bujinkan instructors all along. We always practiced all our kamaes against surprise attacks. Hokko was always one that worked very well and I see that Mr. Blauer's concepts although a little more crude that what we've trained to do with Hokko is effective none the less.....lesson here is Budo is Budo. And nothing new under the sun.


 
Hi Pablo,

While ostensibly I agree with your premise (that, in essence, Budo is Budo, just in different cultural dressings for the most part), the specifics here are a little out. While Tony's SPEAR concept and Hoko no Kamae share some superficial similarities, they are actually completely opposite concepts, so it's not the best comparrison.

The SPEAR concept is an intercepting action, simultaneously jamming an attack and driving forward in an attacking feel in order to control and drive the opponent back. It starts low, and pushes forward and up beside the opponents neck.

Hoko no Kamae is more about bringing the opponent in, by dominating (and owning) everything within the space of your arms (the name actually means "holding, encirling", and implies taking possesion [holding] everything in front of you [the whole world in your hands....]). The arms are held up, and come down and inward to ensnare and bring the opponent in.

However, as I said, I agree with the premise, in essence. However, don't think Hoko, think Kappi no Kata from Koto Ryu..... that's where you'll find the "SPEAR" in the Takamatsuden traditions.....


----------



## Jphaas (Apr 26, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> Hoko no Kamae is more about bringing the opponent in, by dominating (and owning) everything within the space of your arms (the name actually means "holding, encirling", and implies taking possesion [holding] everything in front of you [the whole world in your hands....]). The arms are held up, and come down and inward to ensnare and bring the opponent in.


 
Hi Chris,

Good points about Hoko no Kamae. But, I wouldn't say that's the only purpose of the kamae. By using it to take the space your opponent needs to punch (before he occupies it), the kamae will act as a wedge effectively breaking the opponent's balance, controling the space, and avoiding the punch all at the same time. Pretty much the same effect as the SPEAR but without crashing into him. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 27, 2011)

Ha, agreed, I wasn't being complete in my description of everything that Hoko no Kamae entails.... but I was looking at the primary strategy embodied in the kamae. Your example I would class as more of a secondary application (no less valid or present, just not the primary role of the kamae).

When we're looking at the SPEAR concept from Tony Blauer, it's really a physical tactic, and the closest match we have is Kappi (which involves the same action in the main, although it's an offensive action, rather than a defensive responce to an attack. That said, I have trained it many times as a defensive responce as an exploration of the principles inherrant in the kata), rather than Hoko no Kamae. Perhaps an expression of possible movements from Hoko, but not Hoko itself.


----------



## Jphaas (Apr 27, 2011)

Very cool point about Kappi, Chris.  Thanks!


----------

